# Tell me this isn’t real?



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/te...1rRcWy6RrEyTCxWtBmLiPJl5RlXjNTfzTCvnvAy7JLZnE

El Paso, Texas | A man who was arrested by the FBI Yesterday has confessed to kidnapping and sexually assaulting several dozen people while using costumes, drugs, and special effects to have his victims believe they had been abducted by aliens.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Took Bill Cosby's routine to the next level!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

@fangfarrier

Dude looked a bit like Yoda! :vs_lol:

But seriously, the website World News Daily Report is a comedic/satirical fake news site. Not real.



fangfarrier said:


> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/te...1rRcWy6RrEyTCxWtBmLiPJl5RlXjNTfzTCvnvAy7JLZnE
> 
> El Paso, Texas | A man who was arrested by the FBI Yesterday has confessed to kidnapping and sexually assaulting several dozen people while using costumes, drugs, and special effects to have his victims believe they had been abducted by aliens.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That explains it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Hopefully everybody we know has an alibi.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I got abducted by a clown alien last year and my butt really hurt afterwards........Hmmmmm.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

bigwheel said:


> Hopefully everybody we know has an alibi.


:vs_laugh:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> Took Bill Cosby's routine to the next level!


Next level comedy right there.. Nicely played.



Chipper said:


> That explains it.


Looks more like he was just probed rather than doing the probing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

In other "World News"
*"COLORADO: HUNTER CLAIMS HE WAS SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY A SASQUATCH"*


> The 57-year-old man was walking to his hunting cabin on Sunday to see if it had suffered any damage during the winter.
> 
> All of a sudden, a large "gorilla-like" creature dropped from a tree in front of him and punched him in the face.


https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/colorado-hunter-claims-he-was-sexually-assaulted-by-a-sasquatch/

Sas...
Where were you last Thursday?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> In other "World News"
> *"COLORADO: HUNTER CLAIMS HE WAS SEXUALLY ASSAULTED BY A SASQUATCH"*
> 
> https://worldnewsdailyreport.com/colorado-hunter-claims-he-was-sexually-assaulted-by-a-sasquatch/
> ...


Yes, I did punch that guy in the face. He was smoking in my woods and throwing the butts on the ground. He could've burned the whole forest! As far as sexually assaulting the guy, he wishes. Sorry but this Squatch dont roll that way. I'm a smoove beast who loves the ladies.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

> In order to confuse his victims even more, he had set up the inside of his truck to look like an operating room and would wear an alien costume.
> 
> FBI spokesman Darrell Johnson described the abuse that the accused afflicted to his victim as extremely disturbing.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some of the victims got exactly what they were looking for. If you're stupid enough to look around for space aliens, you should expect to get something stuck up your ass.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

down where I'm from its not aliens you fear.....its the "Ether Bunny"


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Old SF Guy said:


> down where I'm from its not aliens you fear.....its the "Ether Bunny"
> View attachment 101865


Man last time I had an op the anaesthetist offered me gas or a smack with a boat paddle. He said it was an Ether/oar situation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

